# 1st day of turkey hunting this year



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

well today was the first day for the wife and i hunting turkeys with our bows this season.

we got out to the same piece of state land that we scouted last weekend and heard and seen birds at.

it was a cold morning,only 36* when we got up at 3 am,windier than all hell too.

we made the near hour drive to get there before sun up,and set up in the area where we had seen those two large jakes strutting last weekend. as i was setting up the blind i heard a hen call,well actually from the cadance i knew it was another hunter but we was atleat 400 yds away from where we were.

this is an old corn field that hasnt been planted or plowed in atleast two years now. i set the blind up right in the middle as it offered the best view of the surroudning area. just before and just after sun up we heard a tom gobble maybe 3-4 times.then we spot the other hunter get up and grab his decoy about a half an hour after sun up(dumb ass,picked the absoulte wrong time to start moving his set up) just as the birds would/should be flying down from roost.we stayed put,as he walked away we noticed that he had spotted us.

but he kept his distance and walked around the far side of the field and took a trail thru the woods into the next meadow. a little while later we could hear him calling again,so i made very few call attempts myself.

by about 8 am we seen him walking back again and he was headed towards the parking area gun in hand and no bird(once again dumb ass,leaving that early),so once again we stayed put and made very little call attempts.

i dozed off,like i knew i would. then at about 9:30 am the wife taps and me and says "i think i see a tom on that little hill we were on last weekend". so i shake off my sleepy eyes and grab my binos.

sure enough a large mature tom was standing there,about 200 yds to our right, looking at our decoys.

i grabbed my pot call that i got from weasel,made about 3-4 quiet clucks and he was headed our way.he skirted the field on the far side and below the ridge line so we lost sight of him.then he pops up into the field straight in front of us and the decoys.he was about 125 yds away at this time.he looked at the two hen decoys i had out and went into half strut and jogged a little closer.then he stopped,went back into half strut and jogged a little closer again.now he is about 60 yds out and comes to a complete stop,neck fully stretched out and looking right at the decoys and the blind(decoys were 10 yds in front of the blind).then he turned tail and walked rather quickley back out of the field and down the far side of the ridge and that was the last we seen of him.he was all we seen today,there was something about our st he didnt like so being that and the windy cold conditions we called it a day at 3 pm and packed up and headed for home.

i was really disappointed he didnt come closer.he was a very large bird.if i had to guess i would say atleast 26# or larger,he had about an 11" beard on him too.the wife had an arrow nocked and ready to shoot.she is still trying for he first ever bird(with bow or gun,me ive killed quit a few with the shotgun,but never my bow yet) i also had an arrow ready to go to help assist her if needed.

well we will be back out tomorrow before sunup and give it another try. still undecided if we are going back there again or to a differant piece of public land. i know of a lot of public land that holds turkeys so i am not too worried as of yet,we get the whole month to bow hunt them.


----------



## jswift (Dec 24, 2012)

Sounds like a good hunt even if unsuccessful-- Good Luck on the Gobbler!


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

+1 on SG post. Get closer.......closer.......closer........got em.

Waiting for the pics. Got a good feeling we will see them shortly.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Good descriptive report could feel the hunt. Right up to the wake up point!! LOL our seasons over here but got luck to ya hopin you score you a bird.


----------



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

Sounds like a good hunt to me. If it was easy it wouldn't be any fun.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Great write up SGB, good luck tomorrow !


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Sounds a lot like my hunts, so far. First day over a winter wheat field, a massive John Deer boom sprayer rig cleared the field at 9am. I stayed from 5am to 3pm that day and never saw another bird after the intrusion.

Second day 3 toms hung up behind me at 40 yards. No shot.

Third day a logger decided to drag some logs out of the field with a pair of draft horses - at 7am! Packed up and left.

Fourth day lots of hens at day break. One gobbler hung up just outside the field. Although I could see him through the forest, he never came into the field.

Lots of wildlife photos and videos, including a coyote, but that's it.

Man, it's been a blast without a blast.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

well i was up at 4am today,wife decided to stay home so i hunted alone.

we were going to go to a differant piece of land that was a little closer,but since she decided to stay home i went back to where we were yesterday.

i got to the parking area of the public land right at sunup,a little later than i like but no big deal.

as i got my hunting pack and bow out of the truck and started walking down the trail i heard a gobble off in the distance.in the same area we hunted yesterday,so i decided that that was going to be my spot again today.so i hustled down the trail to get to the field before any birds would.its a .75 mile walk from the parking area. all my gear(backpack,blind,calls,decoys,food and drink for the day)weighs in at 60#.

plus i am carrying my bow and my little buddy heater.it was coooold this morning.it was 34 degrees out there and frost on the ground,so the heater was a must.

i get to the field and get my blind set up closer to the other edge of the field where the big tom cam from yesterday.i put out two hen decoys and one jake decoy today.i used the jake in hopes that the big mature tom we seen yesterday would come back and see the jake with the hens and want to chase him from the ladies. but no such luck as he never showed today.

i did hear a couple of gobbles of in the distance,and knew where they were coming from and was debating whether i should pack up and walk to the other end of the property by another meadow and corn field. but then i hear a gobble coming from the woods behind me so i stay put. now its about 8 am and i figured from the direction the gobble came from(and knowing the trails and terrian well) the the bird(s) would come in from my left,so i patiently waited. i was debating on whether or not to go pull that jake decoy as i never really have luck with the them. i decide that i should,so i scan the area real well and look out the back window of the blind before i climb out and get the jake decoy.

ther are two decent sized(not large but big enough for me) jakes standing about 100 yds out.they are looking intently at my decoys.

so i grab one of the friction calls that i got from PW and make a few soft clucks and purrs.the jakes take a few steps towards me,then stop and come to attention.then the lead jake starts up with "PUTT PUTT PUTT".

DAMN thats their warning call.they are both looking directly at that friggen jake decoy and dont like it one bit.

they keep on putting as they turn and slowly walk into the woods. i try to coax them back out with some soft purring calls,but no luck.

so much for that,but i know they are in the area so i stay put.

well at bout 10 am i need to go take a dump so bad i can almost taste it.

so i grab my roll of tp from my pack and climb out of the blind,grab that jake decoy,throw it in the blind and trot off to the woods to find a tree that needs fertilizing.just as i pick a tree i here some putts down at the bottom of a mud hole in the woods.so i look that way and see 4 jakes,that had spotted me,heading deeper in to the woods.so i hurry up and do what needed doing and get out of the trees and back into my blind.

since i had seen them jakes in the trees i decided to keep in this field for awhile to see what will happen.

i make some soft clucks and helps about every 20 minutes or so but no response from the jakes and none of them had come out of the woods as of yet.well its now about 12:15 and i decide that if i am going to move to the other end of the property now is the time to do it.

so i start ot pack up my gear in the blind. but a little voice in my head(hard to hear him over all the other voices in there)tells me to look out the back of the blind again.

there they are,all 4 of them jakes.

so i grab my call and make some real soft sweet purrs and clucks.two of the jakes didnt care one bit and walk out of the field and down the hill towards the swamp.the other two look at the hen decoys for a couple of minutes then decide to follow the others.

but im not giving up on them yet.i wait a minute and make some more soft purrs and keep scanning out the front of the blind.

straight across from me on the other side of the field the hill going down to the swamp is covered with sumac,and i see one head periscope over the top of the hill,then it disappeared.

i patiently wait and scan with my binos,but nothing they have all disappeared.

i patiently sat and waited untill 2:30 pm,and still nothing.

so i said the heck with it and packed up my gear and headed back to the truck.

being mothers day i decided to cut the hunt short,didnt want the wife to be alone all day and still needed to call my mom too.

so i made my way home,kissed the wife and wished her a happy mothers day and then went and did some yard work.then came in and called my mom to wish her a happy moms day.

well i may not have filled my tag again today,but on the up side i know birds are consistantly using this field.

with my bow season lasting untill the end of the month im not giving up hope yet,as there is always next weekend.

but i am kinda wishing we would have opted for gun tags this spring, if we would have done that we would be tagged out already.

as the big tom yesterday and the two jakes this morning were all in shot gun range,but not in my comfortable bow range.

but like i said,there is always next weekend.

if and when the wife and or i get one there will be pics posted


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Sounds like your having fun, I have been hunting on public ground also. Seems like just as they start my way some other hunters hear them and start calling, then they start chasing them and well thats all for me. I need to find some farher off the roads I guess, got until the 23rd.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I had the same thing happen last year Ed, some old woman ran into me with her cart and tried to push me down by the hams....


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

youngdon said:


> I had the same thing happen last year Ed, some old woman ran into me with her cart and tried to push me down by the hams....


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

ya ,atleast here in mn we do

but we have an 8 week season

all are for gun,however the gun season you are limitied to one week of the eight(lottery so you pick your week when you enter the lottery)the last 4 weeks you can buy an over the counter archery tag and hunt all 4 weeks

this is why we bow hunt them,we can hunt them for a month that way.

ya i figure its just a matter of time and we will fill our tags.only problem is with the new job i dont have time in the evenings to hunt them like in the past,just weeks ends(mostly sundays,have to work on some saturdays)

the wife has the week of the 20th-24th off of work, so i asked at my new job to have that thursday-saturday off for hunting just incase

so its a wait and see game on that.

SG, your abosultely right. it will be much sweeter once we get one with the bow.something to be said about getting them into 20yds or less for me and 15 yds or less for the wife.have taken many with the shotgun,and am just aching to stick one with the bow.

might just leave the wheelie bow at home next weekend and take a self bow instead.maybe thats what will please the gods of the hunt and let them have the birds come closer.

i know i cant get them into that range,as i have done it while weve been out scouting many times.but they have to be in the right mood for it too.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

At this rate is is only a matter of time before you connect as long as you keep going after them. Good Luck!!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Persistence will pay off. Good luck.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

thanks guys

for me its not a matter of getting the bird that makes for successfull season

its just being out there and at one with nature and getting to hear them gobble and see them strut

so far this season has been a success

if the gods of the hunt and forest see it to give me a shooting opportunity,so be it.

then its up to me and my skills to fullfill their desires.

but on the other hand roasted wild turkey does taste better than tag stew


----------



## jswift (Dec 24, 2012)

Great attitudes make for awesome hunts-- Good luck !


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

+1 on that. I've been stuck on a few hunts with people who just wanted to complain and they sure suck the fun out of it.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Sounds like your having a great time. Anxious to follow what happens next weekend.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

Stonegod said:


> Just don't go hunting with jswift....you'll do all the work.... you'll set the blind up.....call a big Tom in.....then jswift will sneak a shot in and tag your tom!!!LOL I'm like you Tim just being there is worth the effort....my bro refers to my hunting as "sitting"......he rarely asks if I'm going "hunting"....but instead asks "are you going to sit in the woods today?"LOL I never leave the woods disappointed with my hunt (or sit).....well exept for times like last deer season when I had that deer straight on at 20yds.....and I shoot the top edge of my blind window!!LOL....that had me bummed for a few weeks!!!


SG, i already do all that work when i hunt with others.be it the wife,my son or whom ever. and always let them have the first shot when one comes in. i take them hunting and i "sit in the woods" lol

shooting the blind,been there done that more times than i care to admit.one of my blinds is very well ventilated lol

any how today the wife and i got up a little later than usual.as there was an early morning thunder storm going thru and we had planned on hunting an area that is closer than the other one.

we didnt get to the public land untill just after sun up and had seen several birds on the ground in the fileds on our way to the parking area.

we grabbed out gear,well i grabbed it all and carried the pack and made the short .75 mile walk to where we were giong to set up for the day.it is in an area that allows us to over look the meadow,the tree line and a little clear valley along the woods,which border the mississippi river. as i was setting up the blind we heard on single gobble from the woods.i knew he was roosted down near the river bottom.

i called to him and got no response at all.we sat for several hours,called a little and no responses at all.

it rained off and on all day.sometimes real hard,sometimes just a light rain.no sunshine at all.

with the poor weather the birds were completely unresponsive.

so today was a bust.

this is an area i have had luck in in the past,but i have only hunted it in the fall for turkeys and never spring.i know there are alot of birds there.but being i have never hunted them in the spring on this land,im not sure of where they normally roost or hang out at this time of year.so i will leave it untill fall when i know thier routines better.

so tomorrow we are going back to where we had been hunting last weekend with hopes of better luck than today.since this is an area we normally hunt in the spring and i know thier routines i feel we will atleast hear or see some birds.getting a shot would be a plus.

but not a requirement for me.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Good luck tomorrow!!!! Have fun!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

yes, good luck tomorrow, knock some beards in the dirt!


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Persistence pays. Good luck, SGB.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Sounds like you are having some fun! Most of the turkeys I have called thus far have been the human kind also. Only saw one Tom but it busted me long before shooting range...... He came in silent behind a hen. She was about 15 feet in front of me... When she finally spooked and that was the end.. Called a coyote earlier that morning too. I only got out twice this year but it was a good first season after a 12 year hiatus...... There are more turkey hunters than I remember.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

well the wife and i were out hunting again yesterday,but nothing

we got there at sun up and heard a couple of gobbles,so we walked in the direction of one of them and set up in the woods where we heard him,we sat there for several hours and did some calling,but no responses and no sightings of birds.

we decided to change locations and go sit near one of the fields when we heard a tractor running.we kept on walking towards the field when we spotted the tractor.seems the farmer that takes care of the fields on the public land was out there tilling them so we knew the birds were going to be shut down and so we called it a day early.

we are on our way back out there again this morning with hopes that the farmer wont be in the fields again today,being the weekend and all,but you never know with farmers lol.

we have been hearing a tom gobble by one corn field every morning that we have been out there but have never sat by that one.

so today we are going over to that one and see what we can make happen.

if we dont fill our tags by the end of monday we are done for the season,as it ends the middle of next week and we wont have time to hunt after monday.so its this weekend or nothing but tag stew for us untill fall.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

the wife and i went out yesterday to chase turkeys again

we sat in ma meadow(old alphalfa field) next to a unplowered corn field

we had heard some gobbling at sun up and then it quit,shortly there after and nothing

at about 9 a.m. we hear some gobbling again and it continues every couple of minutes and we can tell hes getting closer.

listening to the gobbles we can tell he is walking the foo trailfrom one filed thru the woods to the one we are in.

so i call back and he cuts me off so we wait.in comes this nice mature tom over the top of the hill. he gets to about 45 yds and stops.

i am hoping he will come closer so the wife can get a shot,she wont shoot outside of 20 yds.but he starts to strut and face a differant direction,so i know hes gonna leave because there must be hen that direction.

and sure enough he starts to leave,following the edge of the field.

so i hit the gobble call and do some agressive purring.this stops him in his tracks and he gobbles hard a few times,but then continues to leave/

an hour later hes back with a hen,she comes in closer and investigates my decoy and he stays about 80 yds.

she then follows the edge of filed like he did earlier and he followes after her.

well i estimate him to be about 70 yds away,and i only have pins going to 50 yds on my bow sight.

so i try and adjust my aim using the good 'ol kentucky windage method and loose and arrow

damn,just short. the arrow fall about 3 feet behing him and he leaves to strut another day.

well this morning the wife and i went back out to the same piece of public land again

got there right at sun up,got our gear and started walking.we didnt get 100 yds from the parking area and we numerous gobbles coming from the woods right in front of us.we decide to set up on the edge of this field.its not the same one as yesterday,but you have to walk thru this one to get to the other one.and we knew the tom had come from here yesterday.

we get the blind set up and i put out one hen decoy.

we hear gobbling on a very regular basis coming from these woods,we locate and count 5 differant toms gobbling.

we didnt go into the woods as there are very very thick wth over grown brush and about a 20 foot wide 3 foot deep creek that is only 20 yds or so into the woods.

i tell the wife i expect to see a bird at about 9 a.m as that hs been the routine this year on this land,no matter where i/we have set up.

at about 8:45 a hen comes out of the woods and makes her way towards us.she looks at my decoy and walks on past it and our blind.

i look out the back window of the blind to see what whe is doing,just to see another hen coming into the field from behind us.

the first one leaves the field and this makes me think the second is the boss hen.

the second hen makes her way towards us and notices my hen decoy and starts to cluck at it.

so i repsond with the same amount of clucks and the same cadence as her bit do it a just a little louder than her.this makes her upset.

so she starts to cluck linger,louder and harder than before.so i do the same and throw in and extra at the end od each of my sequences.now she is pissed,shes starts to cluck and put and purr agressivle as she apporaches my decoy.so i continue to do the same as her.by now she is less than 15 feet from the blind and staring at the decoy and the blind.we keep goinf back and forth with the argument,she gets up close to my decoy and goes in to half strut(thats right hens will strut too).

then all of a sudden she stops everything and walks about 10 further than my decoy and lays down facing the woods in front of us.

im watching her thru the binos when i notice 2 white heads and one large fan coming over the little hill that is right before the woods.

i tell the wife ther are two birds coming so nock and arrow,and i do the same.

as the y clear the hill top we notice one of them is another hen and she is with a realy nice mature tom.

they make their way to about 30 yds and the tom is in full strut and gobbling.

the boss hen approached the other hen and goes in to full strut right in front of us.

then its on like domkey kong.them two hens are jumping up and attacking each other.

the wife is jusr in awe as she has never seem hens fight before or ever seen one strut.

me i am watching hte tom, and ask her you want to take a shot and tell her its about 30 yds,she says "nope to far for me,you take it).

so as these two hens are beating the snot out of each other with their wings i come to full draw on the tom.

i place my 30 yd pin on him,hold steady,take a deep breath,relaxe and slowly exhale 3/4 of that breath and hit the trigger on my release.

the arrow flies fast and hard at the tom, i see feathers fly but he doesnt act hit.i ask the wife " did i not hit him?".she says "just shoot him again,im not sure if you hoit him or not"

so i nick another arrow and take aim and let it fly.that one was a clear miss,and it spooked the tom as it went right under him.so he quickly walks off to the woods whre he came from with the two hens in tow.

i wait about 15 minutes and then climb out of the blind and retrive my arrows,the pink ones are real easy to find in the grass.they stick out in all that green like a turn in a punch bowl.

i find the first arrow that i released and ezamine it very closely looking for signs of blood and or flesh

nothing,must have just hit feathers,as i did find some half feathers laying right there.they were breast feather,damn i missed again.

but after thinking about it for awhile i figured with the 20-25 mph cross wind we had.that the wind could have pushed my arrow of target at 30 yds like that.i know my pin was dead on the mark to hit him in the shoulder.

oh well what the heck.once again he lives to strut an breed another day.

atleast i got to take a shot today mad had the adreneline pumping and the wife got to see some stuff happen that she has never seen before.

just gotta love a day of hunting that has all that in it,even if you didnt get to fill the tag.

thees always tomorrow,and we will be there again before sun up ready to try again,but that will be our last chance for this spring season.i would love to get another shot at that mature beast of a bird.if i do i just hope there isnt as much cross wind.

if i dont get another shot and have to eat tag stew,so be it.the season thus far has been a success in my books.

we have a great time together,made some more great memories and seen some cool things happen.

on a side note. i did a little scouting in the woods by the creek and brought home about a ound of wild ramps.

so the wife is gonna fry up some potatoes with the ramps in them and im gonna grill some chicken breasts.

cant wait to see what happens tomorrow


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Sometimes there's no figuring them out but your persistence and attitude are that of a sportsman (and woman). Best of luck in the remaining time.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

No bird, but it sounds like you and your wife had a great time. Thanks for keeping us posted on your hunt. I enjoyed following it. I have about 2 1/2 hours left in my season. Traded in the bow for a shotgun. They don't seem to be strutting or gobbling anymore here. So I'm using a waterhole that they like to frequent as my primary call. Lol. I do have a hen decoy set up and I call every so often. If nothing else some critter should get thirsty and give something to watch and keep me entertained this afternoon.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Great write up, you had a great time out there and thats what counts.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

well yesterday was the last day of spring turkey season for me.i went out alone as the wife stayed home to do house work and laundry.

i set up in the same field as the day before but on the other side and closer to the tree line.

i heard gobbling coming from there as soon as i got out of the truck at 5:15 am.

i got my blind set up and the birds were gobbling frequently and i counted 5 of them again,one sounded to be directly in front of me and only about 75 yds into the trees on the other side of the creek.

i called a little and everytime i did they would all sound off.i heard couple of hens new them and knew they would be henned up as soon as they hit the ground.

i heard the one that was close fly down and soon as he hit the ground he gobbeled 3-4 times real hard.

i called about every 30 minutes rela lightly and they would cut me off with thier gobbling,so i had high hopes of seeing something.

i had a hen come out into the filed at about 8:45 am and she spotted my decoy and walked a rather large cirle around my area to avoid it.

then a little while later i could here that same boss hen in the woods answering my calls and she became quit agressive with her calling.

so i responded with agressive calling and thru an extra cluck in at the end of my sequences,just to piss her off even more.

this brought her out of the woods.she slowly approached my decoy and kept up with the calling,so we ended up in a nother calling arguement,and i won.

i know i won when she put her head down and slowly walked away from the decoy and out of the field.'

so now me decoy is the boss hen of them woods lol.

the gobbling continued all morning and into the after noon.

i stil hadnt seen a tom/jake untill about 10o am,whne i spotted 2 hens and 2 jakes to my left in the filed on private land.the hens came into the field with the jakes in tow.the two hens avoided my decoy,as they knew she was the boss.

but the jakes came close upt to her and stood there at 10 yds.

so inocked an arrow,took that deep breath,slowly exhailed as i put my pin on the larger of the two and releasesed my arrow.

i MISSED,i couldnt beleive i missed at 10 yds.well they werent spooked and hadnt even moved one step.so i nocked another arrow and once again took a breath and exhailed and released.another miss at 10 yds.what the heck,i cant beleie i missed twice at 10 yds and there wasnt even any wind.damn now i am realy upset with myself.

i just dont understand it,when i am at the range i can make all my arrows touch each other out to 20 yds and keep a 5 arrow 3" group out to 30 yds.i know i am not a bad shot with my bow but for the life of me cant figure out why and the heck i keep missing.

i practice at the range sitting on the same stool i use to hunt with,only thing differant would be the blind as i dont take it to the range for practice,but might have to from now on.

ive had this bow for better than 10 yars now,and have shot literaly hundreds if not thousands of arrows from it.it has always hit its mark at the range.not sure if my sight has been bumped a little or what.

any how,my season ended with no filled tags.

but the wife and i still consider it a successful season.we had a great time hunting together and seen some very cool things happen this year and made some more great memories.

so once again this spring we will be eating turkey tag stew lol

if any one wants my recipe i will gladly share it.

now i cant wait for fall season when i use the shotgun.seems like i always fill my tag when i use the gun vs the bow.

but spring bow season always seemd to be more fun and dramatic.

well theres alaways next spring to get that first bow turkey kill.i will be getting a differant bow for next season and practicing my bitt off with it from the blind. there isnt going to a chance of me missing from 10 yds again lol

i know most folks would be embarrassed toadmit that they missed at that close range,but im not.

its like they say "s t happens",and its all apart of hunting.any one whom says they never miss,never takes a shot.

thanks for reading our spring turkey hunting adventures.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

SGB, if its not miss judging distance for the misses, I would say you are dropping or moving your bow hand to see where your shot is going.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

the more i think about it

i think Ed may be right,i may have been moving my bow hand to see where the arrow went

but i am blaming the bow lol

its all the bows fault,its gotta be broken or worn out.its over 10 yrs old

i was thinking about maybe getting the one thats on here for sale

so i went down to the local archery shop and checked out that brand of bow as i have never seen or held one before

they are made by Mathews,its a sister company of thiers.

i liked the one at the shop so much i just went ahead and bought it after talking with the Boss(wife)

the new ones come with a lifetime warranty to the original owner(non transferable)so that was big selling point to get a new bow over a used one for me.

plus i was able to get it in all black for hunting in my blind,also got six more pink arrows 

any thing to help save the boobies

the draw on these bows is so smooth i was able to go from shooting 50# on my PSE to shooting 60# on my new bow

i first shot it without a sight and was hitting very consistantly and the guy at the shop was impressed(his words not mine)

i told him that i shoot a lot of trad bow so its pretty easy for me to shoot a bow with no sights on it

then i added a realy nice 5 pin fiber optic illuminated sight to it and shot it about 50 times,and then i was impressed

very very nice shooting bow,even though it has wheels on it.

i do like my trad/primative gear.but when it comes to shooting a bow with two people in a ground blind,a wheelie bow is the way to go

now i need to get a bunch of practice at the range with it,cant wait. another reason to go to the range

like i realy needed another reason to go

and did i mention its black,another evil black weapon that i own

fits right in with my all black Ar and my all black Sig Sauer p250c,my all black Savage .22lr

i love evil black weapons


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

Sg, when i was aat the archery shop tonight i couldnt help but think of you.

this guy came in with the coolest looking cross bow i have ever seen.

its made by PSE and looks like an AR rifle,picatinny rails,bipod,and the stock is actually a look alike AR lower reciever.then i found out you can actually put the front section of it(the actual bow part) on to your fav AR reciever.and its scary faast to boot,over 400 fps

couldnt help myself but to think if you


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

He gets so close that he whispers "your dead" in their ear before he shots them.lol

now thats close

and yourright,its the guy releasing the arrow that counts.doesnt matter how fast any bow is,regardles of style.if the guy releasing the arrow doesnt do his job,then it doenst matter how fast it is,just makes for a quicker miss lol


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

the wife and i had a young buck so close to the blind one year during spring turkey season

we could have reached out and petted it

i know why he came that close too

i forgot to take the doe in estrus scent wafer off it the previous fall after i was done hunting and packed it away like that

it stunk of doe estrus so bad that spring we could hardly stand being it it for a day long hunt

that young buck sure liked it though


----------

